# Opportunity for team ministry among the ROP



## Pergamum (Feb 17, 2009)

Here is a great ministry opportunity to reach the Religion of Peace (ROP).



My org is connected with a foundation that is committed to reaching the Religion of Peace.

We are recruiting teams to reach ROP transmigrants here where I am serving.

I live on a tribal island that is animistic and also nominally Christian in the settled areas.

BUT,

...Every month the boats arrive and pour more Mslm transmigrants out into this land from the other Mslm-majority islands - and within 3 years Islm will be the majority religion. The violence on other islands is sure to come here within a decade.


If your local church or a fellowship of churches can get a team of 2 or more families together to train together and leave together, this foundation will pay for the prelim trip (the look-see trip, usually 8k per family) and for 25% of all monthly support afterwards. I will also pledge to help your church every step of the way.

*There's GOT to be churches out there that can mobilize a team of 3 families and send them to me. *

This foundation will pay thousands of dollars if they can merely find folks desiring to go and committed to get the preparations and raise the remaining 75%. 

I would even pledge to support you with what I can every month.

Please send this to your churches and those you know.



PM me for details. Pray for workers!


----------



## Mark Hettler (Feb 17, 2009)

That's a wonderful work this foundation is doing. I'll be sure to pass this on.


----------



## Pergamum (Mar 1, 2009)

Can I bump this!?

This deal means that if someone was interested in Mslm ministries, then thousnads and thousands of dollars would come and help, 

....all that is lacking is willing folks to go serve.


----------



## turmeric (Mar 1, 2009)

Do they have to be Baptistic?


----------



## Pergamum (Mar 1, 2009)

Not an absolute need not be baptistic, but my org is baptistic. 

We have Presbyterians and they are active in teaching, even among the leadership of my org but baptism is credo and immersionist.


----------



## py3ak (Mar 1, 2009)

What is involved in the training?


----------



## Pergamum (Mar 2, 2009)

Meeting entrance standards for my org (doctrinal, teamwork, life testimony, family and marriage stability), and some baseline cross-cultural training as well as some training in the Religion of Peace. I will research teh specifics.


----------



## py3ak (Mar 2, 2009)

Assuming someone emigrates: what then? Is there work waiting to be done, or is learning the language and finding a job essential to keeping busy? It sounds like _lifestyle evangelism_ is part of what's being hoped for, but that presupposes _having a lifestyle_! And presumably, part of a Christian lifestyle is not eating the bread of idleness.


----------



## Pergamum (Mar 6, 2009)

There would be active and deliberate ministry. No bread of idleness here.

In spare moments, the team would not only be living among Muslims but also living among national Christians whom they would be training to reach the Muslims. I.e. a team of 5 lives in Place A and brings 12 evangelists from the churches that are already established with them and this team then reaches the community, the team ministering to the national Christians in order to multiply themselves in order to reach a wider area.

Or, others might use a platform of teaching English to gain entrance into communities.


----------

